# am i missing something here???



## mls26cwru (Dec 21, 2012)

ran across this auction the other day and decided to put in a reasonable offer instead of the grossly overpriced buy it now price listed...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110927523915&ssPageName=ADME:B:BODO:US:1


the guy got back to me saying:
"Thanks for the offer, but we are currently paying our customers 2x your offer. 
Thanks, American Recycing"

um... someone paying almost $25/lb for slot processors? am i missing something? boardsort is around $10 and i thought that was about the going rate for other places... any other thoughts out there?


----------



## ericrm (Dec 21, 2012)

no someone is not paying 25$ for slot processor :lol: :lol: 
not one buy but many offer
he does not garanty gold content
he remove cpu from the board

the fact that he told you that he buy them 2 time the amount, suggest (to the buyer)that they are in fact 3 time as valuable than what you offered him...scam

this guy is looking for a unknowledgable personne .well that what i think
just like the ebay auction about the under of ns chip "we have remove the top to make it easyer for you", yeah sure...


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 21, 2012)

His scrap auctions are all like this. Last year he was selling fingers for refining. They were either already stripped or just without a grain or speck of gold. He managed to sell quite few lots. I think that there may be something about that here on forum somewhere.


----------



## jack_burton (Dec 21, 2012)

Gotta love the irony of his store name:

Visit store:
Ebay Stores FreeShippingUS 

Now look at the auction again. :lol:


----------



## madmax (Jan 18, 2013)

Personnally I think your missing something.

Getting ripped off :mrgreen:


----------



## etack (Jan 18, 2013)

At least hes calling them slot cards instead of CPUs. :roll: 

Eric


----------

